# Pics from the 2013 ADBA national.



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Had a great time at the 2013 ADBA nationals right here in Dewey OK. Our club hosted and i think we ran a smooth show beside the fact that it rained like crazy Sat am.

THis is Okey Laster with the female he handled to the Best of Oppisite.

Lucritia and her Best of Show male JuLu's Corpse Groom

This is Chile a dog that I owned until recentley.

The only weight pull pics i got sorry to all the weight pullers out there.


One of the good Osbond dogs from Grand CHampion Kennels.

Tye G and a gorgeous dog he had .

Boss Hoss what a "poser" lol.

another one posing for the3 camera.

Tye and pip.

Gr CH 3 or 4 Beef. took the Champion cup.

Mr Looney and Faith I think.

Beef in the show ring.

Mr. Greene and his best puppy winner!

Best puppy winner and the man that handled him. Tyler G.

Couple nice lil female pups and two great men handling them.

D Osbond and his handling skills.

Amanda and her boy.

Megan and her boy Dirty he looked good.

Cindy CD pits makes the best harnesses out there. 

My new pup Chiot son of Beef Marco showed him in Judges choice, but he did not go in to the pointed show, has good confadince for a pup.

Over all JR handler!

Chile is mallow eonogh that he was offered up to be handled for jr handlers.




Little Aburee and Chito's brother Beef Cakes AKA Raw Hide.

All the people that were awarded GrCh or Ace of Ace status!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

What a turn out!!! Man that looks like fun.... I sure like that angus dog D' at GRCH Kennels has, He could do .. up: 

So your back at the stratchin post, huh? How many you have on your yard now? 4? 

Awesome pics, ahh... I should've just put it on the CC and gone, LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha You came we hit the 300 dog mark fo the hole show. Was awesom and packed lol.

Yeah here at the house I down to three but have some prospectant offers of breedings just lokking to see what tuurns out. not in a hurry. lol. 

We had a great time i think the turn out was good since we had a well know judge. Frank "Havanna Chico" Perez.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought that was him, only seen a pic from behind and from the side... NICE!! You done an outstanding job of coordinating!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Hey Rudy, nice pics. You should post some pics of just your dogs sometime! *


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks i may have to do that Had little time to shape em the way i like for show this go around since i been busy but i will get some in th next couple weeks.

Thanks Stan the Green Country Crew did a hack of a job an my Wife was great at keeping the showing flowing nicely!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great pictures man! Thanks for posting! I love boss hoss' face lol so funny! I had the pleasure of chatting with Okey at some shows. He and Amanda came up the last show up here as well. I could have talked to him forever he had great stories lol Congrats on getting a new pup yourself. Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It was a blast I didn't getuch time to talk with Oakey or any one one of the down falls of hosting lol but was fun none the less!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome stuff! Loved the pix and thanks so much for sharing them Rudy!


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

You got some great pics Rudy, thanks for the one of me and my boy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pictures I was sad I didn't make it , had plans to make the trip but health fell through.. Hopefully next year. I love the pup cindy had I fell in love with him at the show up here. Looks like you all had fun


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Had a blast amd yes Cindy has couple of cute pup one is a sister to my Chito. Any how next years nats will be in NJ I am hopimg to make that trip! Will be the longest for me. But some of my best bulldoggon peeps came down from up their so we hope to return the favor.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad you guys had a successful show! I can't get over the difference in volume of people between ADBA and ABKC Nationals! Great pics!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

so great to see some pics. 

Beef is an incredible dog. 

I like the pic of Megan and Dirty.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes ma'am Beef is Awsome glad to have one of his off spring. he is just a pup but nice over all so far. 

Megan dog Dirty will be a good one one day. 

Lauren hey, mama been a while yeah I bet the volumes are so different but so is the hole venue. We had a good time and way more vendors then any show for the ADBA in recent years, but I doubt it would be much compared to the ABKC.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yes ma'am Beef is Awsome glad to have one of his off spring. he is just a pup but nice over all so far.
> 
> Megan dog Dirty will be a good one one day.
> 
> Lauren hey, mama been a while yeah I bet the volumes are so different but so is the hole venue. We had a good time and way more vendors then any show for the ADBA in recent years, but I doubt it would be much compared to the ABKC.


That's because y'all are there to compete and bring home that blue, Rudy. Many people come to ABKC Nationals and can't even show or have no intention on showing because they don't have show dogs, they have garbage.

People are in an uproar because this year Dave has said that no temps will be sold so only ABKC registered dogs can show; furthermore, all dogs must remain in crates unless relieving themselves outside or walking to the ring. No "stack offs" anywhere unless it is in a booth. I have no problem with this because as a rep and exhibitor nothing irks me more than dogs just standing by the ring hanging out and blocking dogs trying to enter the ring. This pissed some people off but the way I look at it is if you are there to show and compete for a National title who cares. There are plenty of other shows throughout the year for all that other stuff. The only people who are pissed don't care about showing because they don't have nothing to show lol

Anyway, I remember you asking me a few months ago what you could do to liven Nationals up so I'm glad it was a great show!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

WOrd that is what is great bout the ADBA people show up with a dog that is not going to fit poeple are willing to give the advice and help out. We had good show I was on the hustle letting vendors come out and even hit up other saying so and so will be here lol. was pretty nice turned out bout 300 dogs which was pretty awesome and hasnt happen in a while. Thanks for the advice we even got a supplement company to sponsor. She was happy cause she got a local bus to carry her stuff in their store out of the deal.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

ok i got a couple to add..not the best, but i was jittery and couldnt really focus on what i was taking a picture of, let alone what the picture looked like. Love those pictures of the lil ones that did jr handlers. I am going to start gettin them lil folks autographs!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey McCoy was nice to have the short chat with you bud. Nice try on the pics lol!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What a great show this was! Wish I could have seen it!  happy for all the winners! Some nice dogs they have


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Coach you missied out the ring was stacked wih great dogs in each class. It was awesome.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics man! So wish it would have been closer! Glad everyone had a great time


----------

